# Marlin 1895GBL review; load search



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just bought a new Marlin GBL (laminated pistol grip stock & forearm, blued with big loop & full length magazine) at a big store in Fargo several days ago. Very surprised to see not one but two. Marlin's rep of poord Quality Control is rampant on-line, but the gun guys let me practically field strip them both before selecting one (yes the one I took was put together noticably better). The one I didn't buy had jimmied screw heads and poor wood to metal fit.

When I got it home I replaced the stock trigger with a Wild West Happy Trigger, and the stock hammer spring with a Palo Verde Hammer Spring Kit (2 white bushings and 4 red adjusters), and the stock ejector with a Wild West Bear Proof Ejector, keep all the factor parts for spares in an emergency. The trigger pull was then a crisp 2lbs 15 oz and ejector hard & sure. I mounted a Bushnell Dawn to Dusk 1.5-4.5X32, and set up the bench.

I was using handloads of 56.0 grains of H335 and a Hornaday 350 grain round nose at about 1800FPS. After 3 shots to zero I cut a 3 round 45 caliber cloverleaf dead on the 10 ring at 50 yards (can't get 100 out here with the heavy snowbanks). I love the Marlin 45-70!

It isn't perfect. The stock fit is "generous", it has to be held tight against the frame with one hand while tightening the lug screw with the other. Once as tight as possible, to keep the stock in place it has to be ultra hand tightened using both hands, or I used a screw driver clamped in a vise grip to get the needed leverage to tighten the stock in place.

Still there are simply no other guns like this out there, unless you sink the money and wait for a Wild West Guns conversion, and lever actions are just plain fun to shoot & load.

Speaking of which, does anyone have some mild 300 grain hard cast loads they would share?

Need to find me a Marlin 336GBL in 30-30 somewhere for a ful set....


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had one of those on the list for a while now, interesting to hear your selection process, anything specific to keep your eye out for, or is it just looking at the quality of the machining and fitting?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hate it when I push a wrong button and blow my entire post. :******:

I have the 1894 Cowboy Action in 44 mag and have had such good luck with cast bullets that I doubt I'll shoot jacketed again in large calibers. 
My 45/70 is a Browning copy of the Winchester 1885 falling block. The action is so strong I have shot 405 gr jacketed to 2250 fps. I have a Saeco mould in 300 gr that I shoot 90% of the time. Most often at about the same as factory jacketed which is 1900 fps, but I push that to 2100 for deer hunting so it matches my short adjustable tang peep sight out to 300 yards. Five years ago I shot a doe at 258 yards with that load and there was no tracking at all.

My favorite powders are H335, IMR3031, and H4198. For a plinker try 14 gr of Trail Boss and that will give you about 1200 fps. You can use 30 gr of H4198 and that will give you about 1390 fps. That is what the reloading manual says. I don't remember what my chronograph says, but then I have a 28 inch barrel.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

In the guide gun I really like the 400 speer with 54.0gr of H322. There is not much I would feel under gunned with this load. I change to the sierra 300 hp and 54.0gr of H322 for my contender hunting load. Nice and mild in the marlin, wild in a contender. I think most of the over 300 and under 400 weights are intended for the 458 speed range. They may be a bit tough for 45/70 speeds. I have recovered expanded 400's that were 1 1/8 inch in diameter and looking very nice after being dug out of the clay back stop. The 300's can be hard to find if velositys are high and distance close. Have fun!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whelen35, long time no hear. Good to hear from you again. So much political debate and hot topics. Good to hear from one of the riflemen again. Same for NDTerminator. I have missed you guys. I like the long range, and those old calibers that link us to our past.


----------

